# AKC REG BLACK LAB PUP. Make offer



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

We have a 6 week old Black lab puppy for sale.
Well bred with papers. She has had dew claws removed and her first shot.
She is out of Abbey our 2 year old lab.
Abbey is a Great family dog and hunter. Super retriever.
Retrieving over 100 birds last year.
This puppy will make a great family dog and hunter.
Must sale Please make offer.
Renae 801-776-1879


----------

